# Canon SX30 or DSLR?



## Romphotog (Aug 7, 2011)

If I get an PowerShot SX30 would there be a need to get a DSLR?  The SX30 is big enough to carry as it is, I dont see me carrying around a DSLR as well on vacation.  I'll probably get a 5x P&S instead.specs are impressive:Type: 14.1 Megapixel, 1/2.3-inch type Charge Coupled Device (CCD) Focal Length: 35x zoom: 4.3 - 150.5 mm (35mm film equivalent: 24 - 840 mm) flash hot shoeBig zoom, plenty of MPs; ifcourse the sensor is of a P&S.Compare to not much higher priced Canon EOS Rebel XS 10.10 MP w/EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens for $530.so, besides a bigger sensor, better IQ at high ISO, what's the advantage of of a DSLR?


----------



## Tomasko (Aug 7, 2011)

Joking, right?
Versatility, HUGE iq difference, ability to change the lens, tons of accessories...

The only real advantages of a P&S is price and size (which can be disadvantage as well, if you have bigger hands). 
Big zoom, high resolution etc on a P&S isn't that "impressive", because you sacrifice IQ. You can't fool physics


----------



## vincie (Aug 17, 2012)

Tomasko said:


> Joking, right?
> Versatility, HUGE iq difference, ability to change the lens, tons of accessories...
> 
> The only real advantages of a P&S is price and size (which can be disadvantage as well, if you have bigger hands).
> Big zoom, high resolution etc on a P&S isn't that "impressive", because you sacrifice IQ. You can't fool physics



i've got an sx30 and been considering buying a dslr - probably canon 600d. having borrowed a 600d and taken the same pics with both cameras there is very little to suggest the dslr's superiority....unless you blow up to A1...which i don't and most other people don't either. Also done the same 'experiments' with a nikon 300S and a canon eos 1d mk 111 with the same conclusion.


----------



## Railphotog (Aug 17, 2012)

I have the SX30 as well as a Canon DSLR with 6-7 lenses.  I use the SX30 most of the time for casual shooting because it is so versatile and comes in a relatively small package.   The SX30 is my fourth superzoom, had a Kodak and two earlier Canons before.  When I was on vacation, the superzooms were perfect for me, not a lot to haul around and could do almost everything I wanted.  Just the idea of carrying my DSLR and several lenses on holiday trips was too much for me - the weight, through airport security, in cramped quarters, etc.   It accepts my Canon 430EX flash, and I use the two of them together quite a bit to photograph our two grandchildren, I can zoom in or out to capture the framing I want without needing to change lenses all the time.


----------



## 3Ddeath (Aug 20, 2012)

There's a lot more to Image quality than what may be apparent when just doing a straight comparison on one daylight photo.

The big difference between an SLR and P&S slr like camera is the amount of light the lens is getting and the sensor size, if you learn to use a SLR really well you'll be able to take advantage of this extra light, every F stop and non grainy ISO setting makes a difference.

Low light performance is what you'd want to compare with as its the most obvious, SLRs can be down right amazing once you ditch the stock lens and get a fast prime.

SLR is way more fun too!! 

but P&S's do have their place, its more about how you see taking photos


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 20, 2012)

vincie said:
			
		

> i've got an sx30 and been considering buying a dslr - probably canon 600d. having borrowed a 600d and taken the same pics with both cameras there is very little to suggest the dslr's superiority....unless you blow up to A1...which i don't and most other people don't either. Also done the same 'experiments' with a nikon 300S and a canon eos 1d mk 111 with the same conclusion.



What were you photographing...


----------

